# Giro



## marcski (May 19, 2009)

Any of you guys watching and/or following it?  Some pretty cool pictures from today's stage, which brought them past Sestriere ski resort.

http://d.yimg.com/a/p/ap/20090519/c...eae66f3f20a783c.italy_giro_cycling_gir120.jpg


----------



## Marc (May 20, 2009)

Almost forgot it was this early.  Do they have daily coverage on VS or what?  If it's primetime, hopefully I can catch a few stages of it.


----------



## bvibert (May 20, 2009)

I thought this was going to be about helmets. :dunce:


----------



## marcski (May 20, 2009)

Yes, there is daily coverage on Universal Sports Network.  They repeat primetime at 9 I think.  

Awesome racing through stunning terrain. Tomorrow's time trial is going to be awesome.  It's 60+ Km.,  long for a TT, and hilly, with I think 2 categorized climbs, and its set along the Cinque Terre, which if you do not know, is a collective of 5 small villages perched on the cliffs overlooking the Mediterranean.  The Italian Riveria is a stunning place if you've never been.  

Here's some pics Lance apparently took or had taken while he was doing some Recon of the route a few months back while we were all skiing deep POW!  

http://italiancyclingjournal.blogspot.com/2009/03/lance-armstrong-recon-of-giro-tt-in.html


----------



## Marc (May 20, 2009)

Balls, wish I got USN.  60 km tt?  That's nuts long.  I could tt over about 10 miles maybe...


----------



## Marc (May 20, 2009)

Oh, and average about 2/3 of what a pro would average over a 60 km tt with 2 categorized climbs, lol.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 21, 2009)

wait did you mean gyro??


----------



## RootDKJ (May 21, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I thought this was going to be about helmets. :dunce:


Me too.  I was hoping it would be about helmets actually.


----------

